# Posing a Question....**** Bounty like the Coyote?



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

With the big push for the bounties on Coyotes over the past couple years and according to the Wildlife board and big game coordinator's the deer, elk and moose are seeing a difference.

So here's my question. What about doing a Raccoon Bounty? I know this might cause an uproar with some houndsmen and trappers. But seriously, we have a large problem with ***** and it's not just in urban areas like SL county. And not to mention how many desease's they carry, and how much havic they cause to personal property.

I was thinking $20.00 a head to bring in to the DWR coyote checkpoints.

With SFW releasing pheasants last year and more likely this year, I would think that they would want to keep as many of them on the ground instead of in predators mouths. I would hope that DU, QU, PF, and other upland game and waterfowl groups would support this as well.

Thoughts?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm for it. There are WAY too many ***** around eating bird eggs. I'd also say skunks are another one, but I doubt they'd ever do a bounty on skunks because they'd stink so bad when the hunters bring them in to the check station


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the idea of a **** initiative but I think the only way you could get any traction would be to have the backing of several upland bird organizations to run a test on this idea and include skunks and fox.

I would LOVE to see smaller predators targeted but dont think the proposal would be taken seriously.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If they did a bounty on raccoons, most of my duck hunting trips would pay for themselves.:mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I doubt this state could cough up enough money to handle all the '***** running around. Between me and a couple neighbors we kill upwards of 30 a month... IN THE CENTER OF TOWN.


-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If there was a bounty on Raccoons I could do that as a full-time job and make a living off of trapping them and turning in their ears and tanning their hides for $15 a pop. Of course the hides are only prime for about 4-5 months so... I guess a seasonal full time job...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 4 different solutions.

1) Smoked n Pulled ****:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/Cooking%20from%209-6-10/****/Coonparboiled_a_sm.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/Cooking%20from%209-6-10/****/Cooninsmoker_a_sm.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/Cooking%20from%209-6-10/****/PulledCoon_smoked_b_sm.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/Cooking%20from%209-6-10/****/SmokedPulledCoon_d_sm.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/Cooking%20from%209-6-10/****/SmokedPulledCoon_sandwich_a_sm.jpg

2) BBQ ****:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/Cooking%20from%209-6-10/****/CoonBBQ_c_sm.jpg

3) **** n Kraut:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/Cooking%20from%209-6-10/****/CoonnKraut_a_sm.jpg

4) And everyone's favorite; Baked **** n Parsnips:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/Cooking%20from%209-6-10/****/Coonnparsnips_aa_sm.jpg

Oh, get outta here!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Goob, I am strangely curious about eating ****. One of these days I may take a drive up to sample your meat selection


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Goob, I'm sure your co-workers and family love when you show up to potluck dinners don't they?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I cant get over the overall greasiness of '**** carcasses.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I cant get over the overall greasiness of '**** carcasses.
> 
> -DallanC


Thats how I feel about muskrat, mink and beaver. The oils they produce make their carcass less than desirable to deal with.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

heck yea I'm down for a **** bounty


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Goob, I'm sure your co-workers and family love when you show up to potluck dinners don't they?


 Yes they do......most of them anyway. 

A young **** taken off a granary or a corn field can be tasty. On the other hand, a **** on a river bank living on frogs, dead fish, and crawdads will be nasty.

Where I come from we had wild game feeds all the time and raccoon was always on the menu, usually BBQ.

On the bright side most ducks will lay another clutch of eggs, even move the nest, after their nest is robbed. I don't know how many times they will re-lay though. My dad would take wild mallard eggs out of a nest on our property and eat them. The hen would lay another clutch, twice sometimes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Goob, I am strangely curious about eating ****. One of these days I may take a drive up to sample your meat selection


 Yeah, let me know. My family does nuisance trapping year-round, September is good, when the ***** are getting fat on hawberries. I can get a small **** and a muskrat.

.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

DallanC said:


> I doubt this state could cough up enough money to handle all the '***** running around. Between me and a couple neighbors we kill upwards of 30 a month... IN THE CENTER OF TOWN.
> 
> -DallanC


I never used to see raccoons in the middle of the suburbs where I live, but a few have turned up recently. On the way home from work one night I had to slam on the brakes to avoid killing a whole family of them.

In retrospect, I probably should have punched the gas instead, but I didn't have a positive identification on them until I had almost stopped.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Clarq said:


> I never used to see raccoons in the middle of the suburbs where I live, but a few have turned up recently. On the way home from work one night I had to slam on the brakes to avoid killing a whole family of them.
> 
> In retrospect, I probably should have punched the gas instead, but I didn't have a positive identification on them until I had almost stopped.


You can find the good neighborhoods by surveying how many houses have screens and grates on the chimneys.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I cant get over the overall greasiness of '**** carcasses.
> 
> -DallanC


Try porcupine, you can't hold on to it. But they taste way better.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lonetree said:


> Try porcupine, you can't hold on to it. But they taste way better.


Oddly I've never wanted to kill one.

Ran across a baby porcupine once beside a road, it sat down scared and just bawled like a baby! Sounded identical to a human baby! It was the dangest thing, felt so sorry for it. My dad was with me, called him over to look / listen to it was well. He'd never heard anything like it either. We backed off and let it be, hopefully its mother was nearby.

-DallanC


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

And how is exactly that ***** are effecting the deer herds?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

bigbr said:


> And how is exactly that ***** are effecting the deer herds?


Oh yeah, them and chupacabras, they are decimating the large antlered deer. :grin:

In all honesty, we should be asking why we have an increase in raccoons, in the dry arid West. What ecological conditions, have aided this expansion? You could kill all of them you wanted, but if the conditions that allow them to persist are not identified and mitigated, then you are not accomplishing anything, other than a huge waste of money and effort.

Oh, never mind, that is how we do it here in Utah, carry on.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Oddly I've never wanted to kill one.
> 
> Ran across a baby porcupine once beside a road, it sat down scared and just bawled like a baby! Sounded identical to a human baby! It was the dangest thing, felt so sorry for it. My dad was with me, called him over to look / listen to it was well. He'd never heard anything like it either. We backed off and let it be, hopefully its mother was nearby.
> 
> -DallanC


They make that sound when they are adults too. My dad tells the story of witnessing some guys beat one to death with fence poles. The guy my dad was with actually puked, because of the sounds coming from that porcupine.

They are really smart animals. A wildlife rehabber I used to know, had several. They showed me how to handled them, to bring them in for rehab. You essentially walk them into a belt, and loosely secure it around their mid section. You can then walk them into a carrier, or the back of truck, etc. The young readily imprint on humans.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Lonetree said:


> Oh yeah, them and chupacabras, they are decimating the large antlered deer. :grin:
> 
> In all honesty, we should be asking why we have an increase in raccoons, in the dry arid West. What ecological conditions, have aided this expansion? You could kill all of them you wanted, but if the conditions that allow them to persist are not identified and mitigated, then you are not accomplishing anything, other than a huge waste of money and effort.
> 
> Oh, never mind, that is how we do it here in Utah, carry on.


Ya, it's because us evil humans are doing horrible things like agriculture and we are irrigating our neighborhoods and growing all types of evil, invasive fruit bearing plants. Some of the worst offenders even leave their pet food on the back porch! Horrible, I know. Then, we have increased and quicker transportation methods that connect the coastal and southern reaches of our country creating a virtual travel service for crafty stowaways such as raccoons and nutria rats. If we as a society are not willing to sacrifice these things, I guess we will have to continue mass genocide on raccoons and all other creatures that cause us annoyance. Count me in as a soldier against the propagation of raccoons.----------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got $68 for a **** once, 1978. 

***** would wreck our garden annually. They'd eat anything but they were especially found of sweet corn. There were sweet corn seed companies where I grew up and my dad was in tight with the owners of those seed companies. So the ole man had some "first ever" prize sweet corn growing in his garden close to home. Typically if you surrounded a sweet corn patch with pumpkins most of the ***** would stay away (something about those sticky thingies on the pumpkin vines) But hey, I'm talkin' "first ever" prize sweet corn and the ***** had their way with it. A solar-powered three-strand DC electric fence wouldn't stop them, so he changed it to 110 VAC. Boy, ya gotta love the smell of fresh burned **** hair in the morning.

Anyway. standing rumor in Evanston is that the raccoons came out here in the late 70s, early 80s, during the oil boom accidentally transported inside some pipes or equipment from Oklahoma or some other oil-dependent foreign country.....Louisiana perhaps. 

They don't belong here and have negatively impacted fish, fowl, and small game. They have single handedly eliminated leopard frogs from the Bear River riparian corridor north of town.......well maybe not single handedly, I just thought the phrase sounded dramatic.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The first masked bandit that I ever saw in the wild was in 1972 out near Randlett on the Duchesne river so I guess that had to of been imported before then.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Ya, it's because us evil humans are doing horrible things like agriculture and we are irrigating our neighborhoods and growing all types of evil, invasive fruit bearing plants. Some of the worst offenders even leave their pet food on the back porch! Horrible, I know. Then, we have increased and quicker transportation methods that connect the coastal and southern reaches of our country creating a virtual travel service for crafty stowaways such as raccoons and nutria rats. If we as a society are not willing to sacrifice these things, I guess we will have to continue mass genocide on raccoons and all other creatures that cause us annoyance. Count me in as a soldier against the propagation of raccoons.----------SS


Have fun.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

There no different than any other predator. If you have them you have less game. You want more game you need less predators. Its 2+2 math. You would think LT would understand it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Goob those rats look tasty.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> There no different than any other predator. If you have them you have less game. You want more game you need less predators. Its 2+2 math. You would think LT would understand it.


God forbid, that I take the long view on this, and even suggest, that if we are serious about getting rid of raccoons, we study their full ecology, in an effort to limit, or exclude them in a long term sustainable manner. Rather than just throw money at short term band aid fixes.

Much like with coyotes, there is a right and a wrong way to do it. Any **** trapper can tell you, that when you take the big mature ones out, all the sudden you have a whole lot of younger raccoons, in every nook and cranny. They have to be targeted at the right time of year, and age discriminated.

When Bobcat numbers are down, they will take over their former territories. This includes higher elevations, and areas devoid of water. You would be surprised where they show up. Lions actively pursue them, where ranges overlap. I watched a raccoon leap 20 feet out of a Cotton wood, after attempting to hold its own with a lion.

They take out more than pheasants, quail, and ducks. I have seen them raid chukar and grouse nests as well.

I got my first rabies shots trapping raccoons, when I was 12. They are a very destructive, invasive specie. And I don't think a year has gone by, that I have not trapped them since. But I have no illusions about drastically reducing their populations with a bounty.

Simply removing one predator, temporarily, does not magically get you 2+2 increases in game species. Skunks are natives, and they are certainly ground nest raiders. What says that removing huge numbers of raccoons, won't just open a spot for skunks? Maybe we should be actually seeing more of them anyway?

When you see entire ecosystems change, with biodiversity down, and a few invasive species taking over, you have bigger problems, than just the invasive species. They are there because something has allowed them in, things have changed. They are just responding to, and taking advantage of that change.

You would have thought I was lobbying for more raccoons. :roll:

Everyone get ready for a $5 fee to be attached to your combo license.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LT sometimes I agree with you and sometimes I think of you being a mad scientist,but you must be somewhat cool with your signature line,who doesnt like Neil Young!:hippie:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Conservation!


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm all for a '**** bounty!

So far, I'm not much of a 'yote trapper but I have killed a '**** or two in my day.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

reminded me of this pic

Anyone lose a cat?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

A **** bounty would make me a REALLY happy guy. We trap the crap out of them when we're muskrat trapping just to keep them from eating our rats in the traps. The market for **** hides is really low, so a bounty would make a nice little bonus for us.


----------

